# II retrades online



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just noticed that if you go into your history for exchanges and have an upcoming exchange you can now click on to do a retrade online.  I would imagine regular exchange costs apply.  I have one (that I don't want to retrade or lose) so I started clicking through but got nervous after a few screens.  

Now if only we could release within the 24 hr period after the exchange without calling and either refund the exchange fee or resume the previous ongoing search.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 18, 2013)

Didn't realize that! Thx for sharing

Update Just found this ad on my interval pageut more change in your exchange. With E-Plus, you can retrade your confirmed exchange up to three times for a low, one-time fee.

Confirm your exchange now, and if you prefer a different destination, resort, or travel date at a later time (up to 24-hours prior to check-in), you can change without having to pay any additional fees. That’s flexibility!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out. I had noticed that they changed the layout of their My History page. I also like that you can see the trade/re-trade history on an exchange. For an exchange where you have done a re-trade, there is a View History link that brings up a box that shows each trade that was done. The View History link only appears when there appears to be more than one exchange on a unit. I like the new layout a lot better.

Question, what happens when you click on that "Start Retrade" link, does it just take you to the search screen where you put in your search parameters?

This will make doing re-trades so much easier. It was always a pain to call in. I also notice that there is no "Start Retrade" link on my recent XYZ confirmation.


----------



## klpca (Aug 18, 2013)

This is awesome! Thanks for posting the information.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> Didn't realize that! Thx for sharing
> 
> Update Just found this ad on my interval pageut more change in your exchange. With E-Plus, you can retrade your confirmed exchange up to three times for a low, one-time fee.
> 
> Confirm your exchange now, and if you prefer a different destination, resort, or travel date at a later time (up to 24-hours prior to check-in), you can change without having to pay any additional fees. That’s flexibility!



I am not seeing the banner ad on the II website. I see some discussion in the II community about this also. Something about a $129 fee, but I can't find any details on it myself.

I wonder if it is included free as II Platinum? Which we are, but I don't see any changes to the II Platinum benefits as they pertain to EPlus. I went through an exchange confirmation process and was only offered the regular $66 Travel Guard Insurance and $0 Guest Certificate. I didn't see anything else to add EPlus or even any mention of it.


----------



## klpca (Aug 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not seeing the banner ad on the II website. I see some discussion in the II community about this also. Something about a $129 fee, but I can't find any details on it myself.
> 
> I wonder if it is included free as II Platinum? Which we are, but I don't see any changes to the II Platinum benefits as they pertain to EPlus. I went through an exchange confirmation process and was only offered the regular $66 Travel Guard Insurance and $0 Guest Certificate. I didn't see anything else to add EPlus or even any mention of it.



I don't see it either and I am platinum. OMG this would be the greatest thing ever. (And it only seems fair if we are online doing all of the work ourselves anyway).


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

klpca said:


> I don't see it either and I am platinum. OMG this would be the greatest thing ever. (And it only seems fair if we are online doing all of the work ourselves anyway).



We already have retrades included for free by being enrolled in the Marriott Destinations Club program so any fee to get free retrades wouldn't be worth it. Though the flexibility to do retrades online might be worth a fee to me.


----------



## klpca (Aug 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> We already have retrades included for free by being enrolled in the Marriott Destinations Club program so any fee to get free retrades wouldn't be worth it. Though the flexibility to do retrades online might be worth a fee to me.



Some of us weren't eligible for the DC.   So for me it would be a big plus, especially because my husband's work schedule can be wonky sometimes.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm only seeing the ad pop up on my Starwood (hra) account. I also have a Marriott pre DC and a DC acct. Here are the FAQs

E-PLUS FAQS



Close All  | Open All 
Q. What is E-Plus?

E-Plus allows members to retrade their confirmed exchange up to three times for a different destination, resort, unit size, or travel date for a one-time fee. E-Plus can be purchased within five days of receiving your exchange confirmation.

Q. What is a retrade?

A retrade is when a member changes their original confirmed exchange to a different destination, resort, unit size, or travel date for an additional full exchange fee.

Q. How does E-Plus differ from a regular retrade?

With E-Plus, members pay a nominal one-time fee (in addition to the exchange fee) for the option to change their confirmation up to three times at no additional cost. With a regular retrade, members can change their confirmed exchange for as many times as needed, but they have to pay the full exchange fee each time.

Q. Why should I purchase E-Plus instead of a retrade?

E-Plus provides the utmost in flexibility! E-Plus allows you to retrade, or change your plans, up to three times for only a one-time fee.  If you retrade without E-Plus, you must pay the full exchange fee each time you change your plans.

Q. When can I purchase E-Plus?
E-Plus can be purchased when an exchange request is initially placed and continuing up to 5 days after your exchange has been confirmed so long as the purchase is prior to the check-in date of the originally confirmed resort accommodations.
Q. How do I purchase E-Plus after my exchange has been confirmed?

Members with eligible confirmations can purchase E-Plus at IntervalWorld.com on the My History page within the Exchange tab. If your unit is eligible for an E-Plus purchase, you will see the Purchase E-Plus button under the Actions column.  E-Plus can also be purchased by calling your local Interval International Member-Services Center.

Q. How often can I purchase E-Plus?

E-Plus can be purchased once for each confirmed exchange or pending request.

Q. Is E-Plus refundable?

An E-Plus fee will only be refunded if the original exchange request for which the E-Plus was purchased cannot be confirmed or if cancellation of the original request is received prior to the issuance of the Confirmation.
E-Plus fees will not be refunded under any other circumstances.

Q. Does E-Plus expire?

Yes. E-Plus is valid for a year from the check-in date of your first exchange confirmation. It does not extend with the check-in dates of your retrades.

Q. Can I purchase E-Plus for Getaways?

E-Plus cannot be purchased for Getaways.

Q. Can I purchase E-Plus for ShortStay Exchange® or Interval Options®?

E-Plus is not currently available for ShortStay Exchange or Interval Options.

Q. Who do I contact for more information?

Call your local Interval International Member-Services Center and speak to a vacation advisor.


----------



## JanT (Aug 18, 2013)

In reviewing my trade history, I can do a retrade for any of my weeks except for my Hyatt weeks.  Not sure why Hyatt is not included but it is another thing that goes against them in my eyes.  

I am thrilled with this new II option on my other accounts!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

I called the Marriott Desk at II to see if I could get some more details on EPlus. The rep didn't seem to know what I was talking about at first so she put me on hold. When she came back she had a wealth of information. Much of which Weimaraner already covered with the FAQ.


EPlus is new today and the feature to start a retrade online is also new today.
Our Marriott DC enrolled weeks are not eligible for EPlus when trading Marriott to Marriott because there is no exchange or re-exchange fee. That is likely why I didn't see the option to add it when going through a M-M confirmation. Though I still don't see it on a non Marriott trade.
The fee is $49 at the time of confirmation or up to five days after. Beyond those five days, you can't add EPlus.
I can add the EPlus if I exchange in to a non-Marriott property since I would be paying a full exchange fee for the trade.
The rep seemed to think that I should still be able to use the Start Re-trade to do re-trades online even though my exchanges don't have EPlus attached to them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> With a regular retrade, members can change their confirmed exchange for as many times as needed, but they have to pay the full exchange fee each time.



This does confirm something that I for a long time though was not possible. I always though that only a single re-trade could be done per exchange. I had read about others that have done multiple re-trades. I guess it is possible after all. As long as you are willing to pay an new full exchange fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

One question I have that I am not sure about, can you still use the Start Retrade link if you didn't add EPlus, and just pay the full exchange fee when you re-trade. The rep didn't seem to think so but I have seen others report that they see the link on their exchanges.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 18, 2013)

All my weeks have "start retrade" and no pay eplus.  I am wondering if that link will disappear after 5 days from today...


----------



## klpca (Aug 18, 2013)

I still don't see eplus on any of my weeks - which are all resale weeks - Starwood, Marriott, and my Donatello week.  But I do have the retrade option on my current exchanges. I'll call II tomorrow to see what's up.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't expect to see eplus against the week, only against exchanges... But I was expecting to see Eplus instead of retrade since we have not paid this flat fee yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone clicked the 'Start Retrade" link yet on a confirmed exchange? What does it do, where does it take you? I would do it, but I am not brave enough. Don't want it to cancel the current exchange we have, though I doubt it would do so.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't expect the retrade option to disappear. I think this is just the normal retrade full fee except now you don't have to phone in. If Eplus is purchased for the exchange then no fee but I think the option is there for anything. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 18, 2013)

If you click retrade it takes you to the normal search. I selected something and I clicked through 3 screens but was afraid to click any further because I did not want to drop my original exchange (Easter). 

From what is being said, you would only see the eplus option if you exchanged with in the last 5 days.  After that it would be the retrade option only in the exchange history tab.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't expect the retrade option to disappear. I think this is just the normal retrade full fee except now you don't have to phone in. If Eplus is purchased for the exchange then no fee but I think the option is there for anything. That's my theory anyway.



That is what I am hoping for at least.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 18, 2013)

Yep, makes sense.  Being able to retrade online (w/o purchasing eplus upfront) is still superior to calling an agent.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 19, 2013)

I tried the retrade button today and was given limited options for a retrade.
I searched with a dummy week and found what I wanted (which did not come up on the retrade search).
Called Marriott Member Services, asked for a supervisor and paid the standard trade fee to have my week retraded.
Wonder why the retrade button search did not pull full inventory.
JP


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 19, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> I tried the retrade button today and was given limited options for a retrade.
> I searched with a dummy week and found what I wanted (which did not come up on the retrade search).
> Called Marriott Member Services, asked for a supervisor and paid the standard trade fee to have my week retraded.
> Wonder why the retrade button search did not pull full inventory.
> JP



Were you using something with the same power as the deposit being retraded? I did some dummy tests and I am seeing the same stuff with retrade as a regular search, provided I use a similar week. It seems to look at the trade power of the deposit. The retrade option even retains the Marriott preference so if I retrade an exchange that has a Marriott deposit I will be able to see deposits still within the preference period.

It visibly appears to use the exchange week but I have proven that this is not the case. It uses the criteria of the deposit.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 19, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Were you using something with the same power as the deposit being retraded? I did some dummy tests and I am seeing the same stuff with retrade as a regular search, provided I use a similar week. It seems to look at the trade power of the deposit. The retrade option even retains the Marriott preference so if I retrade an exchange that has a Marriott deposit I will be able to see deposits still within the preference period.
> 
> It visibly appears to use the exchange week but I have proven that this is not the case. It uses the criteria of the deposit.



I was using a 'replacement' week which apparently does not have the same trading power as the original week based on your analysis.
Learn something new every day.
Thanks
JP


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Were you using something with the same power as the deposit being retraded? I did some dummy tests and I am seeing the same stuff with retrade as a regular search, provided I use a similar week. It seems to look at the trade power of the deposit. The retrade option even retains the Marriott preference so if I retrade an exchange that has a Marriott deposit I will be able to see deposits still within the preference period.
> 
> It visibly appears to use the exchange week but I have proven that this is not the case. It uses the criteria of the deposit.



So it seems that there is no fear of losing your initial confirmation/exchange until you confirm the re-trade on the new one?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> I was using a 'replacement' week which apparently does not have the same trading power as the original week based on your analysis.
> Learn something new every day.
> Thanks
> JP



So it seems that the II rep was able to override the trading power issue that was holding you back on the website?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2013)

To find out more information about EPlus, though no more than is already posted here. You can click on the Benefits tab when logged in to your II account. Then under the Interval International section, click the See All button. There is then a link to more information and the FAQ on EPlus. No need to keep hoping for the ad to pop up.


----------



## jancpa (Aug 19, 2013)

Just finished an informative conversation with an Interval International representative.  EPlus will cost $49 per exchange confirmation.  Any changes have to go through II reps by phone not on line.  Before any retrade will be approved, II will check trading power of the original week exchanged.  

If you only had one week deposited which you used for the exchange, you will have to call in to see what else is available.  If you have other weeks on deposit, you can click on these to get into the II inventory to browse but you may not be able to retrade because of trading power differences.  Thus the need for II rep telephone interaction.


----------



## JPrisco (Aug 19, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So it seems that the II rep was able to override the trading power issue that was holding you back on the website?



Seems that way.  I was changing check in days from Sat to Fri at the same resort, same weekend.  The operator said I could not do it because I was using a replacement week, so I asked for a supervisor - he was able to change it for an exchange fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2013)

jancpa said:


> Just finished an informative conversation with an Interval International representative.  EPlus will cost $49 per exchange confirmation.  Any changes have to go through II reps by phone not on line.  Before any retrade will be approved, II will check trading power of the original week exchanged.
> 
> If you only had one week deposited which you used for the exchange, you will have to call in to see what else is available.  If you have other weeks on deposit, you can click on these to get into the II inventory to browse but you may not be able to retrade because of trading power differences.  Thus the need for II rep telephone interaction.



So what is the point of the Start Retrade link on the My History page?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> Seems that way.  I was changing check in days from Sat to Fri at the same resort, same weekend.  The operator said I could not do it because I was using a replacement week, so I asked for a supervisor - he was able to change it for an exchange fee.



I believe there are more restrictions on replacement weeks. Technically once you booked with a replacement week, you are done. No cancellations or re-trades. That is likely why a regular rep couldn't do the re-trade for you. Good to hear a supervisor took care of it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2013)

There were some more details that were posted over in the II Community by an II agent. Check out the E Plus thread in the Exchanging section.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 19, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So it seems that there is no fear of losing your initial confirmation/exchange until you confirm the re-trade on the new one?



I did not click all the way through but I can for sure say the online retrade feature appears to mirror the original deposit. I have multiple exchanges outstanding with several types of deposits.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 19, 2013)

jancpa said:


> Just finished an informative conversation with an Interval International representative.  EPlus will cost $49 per exchange confirmation.  Any changes have to go through II reps by phone not on line.  Before any retrade will be approved, II will check trading power of the original week exchanged.
> 
> If you only had one week deposited which you used for the exchange, you will have to call in to see what else is available.  If you have other weeks on deposit, you can click on these to get into the II inventory to browse but you may not be able to retrade because of trading power differences.  Thus the need for II rep telephone interaction.



The retrade option is online. You don't have to call. It is also filtering by trade power of deposit. I think what you are saying existed prior to the recent upgrade. Unless the Eplus no fee option can't be done online. In which case that would be extremely silly, but not surprising.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 21, 2013)

This feature is very similar to what RCI dropped either late last year or the beginning of this year. The only difference was that RCI's was a straight cancellation and II's is a retrade.

Ian


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2013)

Now all they need to do is add a 'Book XYZ' button in the action column on the My History page.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 3, 2013)

I notice now, three days after a confirmed exchange has begun that the Start Retrade button still exists on the My History page.


----------



## GregT (Sep 3, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Now all they need to do is add a 'Book XYZ' button in the action column on the My History page.



+1 -- good suggestion Dioxide....


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 11, 2013)

So any takers for EPlus option? I just received a match for a trade to an Aug 2014 2 bed at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach. We've been there before and my 6-year-old really enjoyed it. I used HRA small bedroom deposit for the trade and I'm happy.. Yet part of me is going thru withdrawal from my usual daily habit of checking Interval and always wondering if something better is out there for the taking. Wondering if I should gamble with EPlus.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> So any takers for EPlus option? I just received a match for a trade to an Aug 2014 2 bed at Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach. We've been there before and my 6-year-old really enjoyed it. I used HRA small bedroom deposit for the trade and I'm happy.. Yet part of me is going thru withdrawal from my usual daily habit of checking Interval and always wondering if something better is out there for the taking. Wondering if I should gamble with EPlus.



For $49 is isn't a huge gamble. If you do pay, you can keep checking and checking and checking. To your hearts content.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was doing some searching with the Start Retrade button and found some interesting things.

There is no like for like when searching in retrades. You can put in any number of adults. It is not limited to the occupancy of the original unit you deposited. So that makes limiting your searches to a specific sized unit much easier.

I also notice if you get results from the retrade search, and then click the "Select a Different Unit" link and try to search with an actual unit, it breaks and you get a weird error message. They really shouldn't have that "Select a Different Unit" link when searching on a retrade.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 12, 2013)

I am on the phone trying to add e-plus to a confirmed exchange and the reps don't have a clue. They keep making up different reasons why it can't be added. It was a deposit that was on a pending request then I cancelled the pending request. First they said the destination resort doesn't allow e-plus. Not true. The next rep said the originating resort doesn't allow it. Also not true. So frustrating but I am just going to cancel it and use a different week.

I finally got the correct answer from a 3rd rep. If the deposit has ever been previously confirmed for an exchange, the 5 day mark ticks from the first exchange even if it is immediately canceled. I accidentally had a pending request overlap to one day for the next week but canceled it right away.

I hate to be this way but from now on if I get an ESL rep in a foreign call center I am hanging up until I get someone in Miami.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 12, 2013)

The week I gave up still hasn't shown up for me to grab it again with a different deposit. The rep didn't want to do it so she canceled but I don't see it. Does it happen right away or is there a delay. This isn't something that high in demand.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 12, 2013)

Still hasn't shown up. I give up and II is fired.

:deadhorse:


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am on the phone trying to add e-plus to a confirmed exchange and the reps don't have a clue. They keep making up different reasons why it can't be added. It was a deposit that was on a pending request then I cancelled the pending request. First they said the destination resort doesn't allow e-plus. Not true. The next rep said the originating resort doesn't allow it. Also not true. So frustrating but I am just going to cancel it and use a different week.
> 
> I finally got the correct answer from a 3rd rep. If the deposit has ever been previously confirmed for an exchange, the 5 day mark ticks from the first exchange even if it is immediately canceled. I accidentally had a pending request overlap to one day for the next week but canceled it right away.
> 
> I hate to be this way but from now on if I get an ESL rep in a foreign call center I am hanging up until I get someone in Miami.



That is good to know. The problem is that there is no way to tell when/if an initial exchange occurred on a deposit other than to remember for yourself. You can tell on a confirmed exchange by looking at the View History link on the My History page. You are supposed to be able to see a link to add EPlus in the Actions column in My History, if you can't you can always look at the View History to see if there was a previously confirmed exchange on the deposit more than five days ago.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> That is good to know. The problem is that there is no way to tell when/if an initial exchange occurred on a deposit other than to remember for yourself. You can tell on a confirmed exchange by looking at the View History link on the My History page. You are supposed to be able to see a link to add EPlus in the Actions column in My History, if you can't you can always look at the View History to see if there was a previously confirmed exchange on the deposit more than five days ago.



I noticed that on view history after the fact. 

You can tell if the exchange is e-plus compatible before you complete the transaction. The e-plus purchase option sits just above the insurance option. If e-plus isn't there then it isn't eligible.

I was annoyed that the foreign call centers fabricated reasons when they had no idea. At least a supervisor in Miami knew but of course the week never came back, which seemed odd. I doubt someone grabbed it at that moment.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 13, 2013)

I just grabbed the exact date I needed so it all worked out. I bought e-plus so now I will keep an eye out for the size uptrade but at least I got the date


----------



## channimal (Sep 19, 2013)

So.. just went through the re-trade process.  I had a 1br Grand Bliss (from my original Harbour Lakes deposit) for 4/5/2014-4/12/2014 and selected re-trade online.  Then did a pretty far/wide search to see what would come up.  I was able to grab a 2br Royal Sands for 1/24/15-1/31/15.  Cost was $164. 

 I then chose re-trade again and could see Marriott Aruba Ocean Club 1br for some shoulder dates in 2014. Couldn't see any availability for early 2015 though (or I woulda snatched it up  )


----------

